

Samsung now makes much more money on mobile than Google makes overall. - czhiddy
http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-google-vs-samsung-2012-11

======
pserwylo
But of course, the profit margin on consumer electronics is (orders of
magnitude?) lower than that form online advertising.

